# [Request] Stock Vertical Battery Icon



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I am looking for a Stock like battery that will play nice with DT's ROMz.

Thank you


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use the developers section for releases only. thanks


----------

